# Crosstrainer bei Aldi ab 04.01.2010



## Andre1311 (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer von euch zufällig Erfahrung in den letzten Jahren mit einem Crosstrainer von Aldi gemacht?
Konnte hier im Forum nur Themen über den Ergometer von Aldi lesen.
Ich habe vor mir das Gerät evt. zu kaufen, um an den kalten und nicht all zu trockenen Tagen zuhause was zu tun.
Über Antworten und Erfahrungen würde ich mich freuen.


Hier der Link: http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_16910.htm?WT.mc_id=2009-12-28-16-25


Gruß  André


----------



## Andre1311 (30. Dezember 2009)

keiner hier, der mir zu dem Gerät einen Tip geben kann.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gary.fischer (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, wir haben so ein Teil seit 2 Jahren. Die Funktionalität ist gut, es gibt verschiedene Programme (Berg, Intervall...). Pulsmessung funktioniert gut.
Das Gerät hat zwei Nachteile:
1. Größe: teurere Geräte sind deutlich kleiner (Länge*Breite*Höhe - 165*80*165 cm)
2. Leichte Knarzgeräusche, weil das Gerät durch die Bewegung beim Treten etwas in Schwingung kommt. Diese können durch nachsetzen von 2 M8-Schrauben im vorderen Fuß behoben werden.


----------



## Hart (31. Dezember 2009)

Eine Freundin hat sich dieses Gerät vor zwei oder drei Jahren bei Aldi gekauft....

Nicht besonders gut verarbeitet, knarzt und macht andere Geräusche-trotz guter Wartung...

Ein Freund hat auch damit geliebäugelt, sich dann aber doch für einen (recht teuren) Heimtrainer (Ergo-Bike) entschieden-und ist bis heute hochzufrieden.
Das Teil, das er hat, lässt sich übers Internet updaten, und an den PC anschließen-so dass er im Training direkt am PC fahren kann...

Ist recht lustig-und hält vermutlich auch dreimal so lange, wie das Billigteil...

Meine Erfahrung ist ähnlich-billig bedeutet i.d.R. schlechte Qualität=wenig Spaß=steht bald in der Ecke...


----------



## pavelle (3. Januar 2010)

Hart schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung ist ähnlich-billig bedeutet i.d.R. schlechte Qualität=wenig Spaß=steht bald in der Ecke...



billig (günstig) = kein spaß? was bist du für ein vogel?
mal im ernst, ald bietet recht gute qualität für wenig geld, viele geräte haben da 3 jahre garantie


----------



## Andre1311 (3. Januar 2010)

bin jetzt echt hin und her gerissen, ob ich mir das ding morgen zulegen soll, oder eher nicht......


----------



## Hart (4. Januar 2010)

Ich muss konkretisieren:

Bei solchen Produkten bedeutet billig eben nicht gleich automatisch auch günstig.....

Ich habe viele Produkte von Aldi-Laufhosen, Handschuhe, Radbrille, Überschuhe-das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist unschlagbar...

Der Crosstrainer, den ich von Aldi gesehen habe, taugt aber nunmal nix.
Wer damit ernsthaft trainieren will, der sollte sich das Geld sparen-oder glaubst du, Gebrelassi trainiert mit einem Trainer vom Aldi?
Nein?
Warum wohl nicht?


----------



## Strampelmann (4. Januar 2010)

Guckst Du hier: 

http://www.test.de/themen/gesundheit-kosmetik/schnelltest/-Crosstrainer-von-Aldi/1334451/1334451/

Um zu gucken, ob einem das ganze vom Bewegungsablauf passt und ob man sich zuhause motivieren kann, ist es sicherlich gut geeignet.


----------



## ckl-online (4. Januar 2010)

Hart schrieb:


> Der Crosstrainer, den ich von Aldi gesehen habe, taugt aber nunmal nix.
> Wer damit ernsthaft trainieren will, der sollte sich das Geld sparen-oder glaubst du, *Gebrselassi* trainiert mit einem Trainer vom Aldi?
> Nein?
> Warum wohl nicht?



In Äthiopien gibt´s kein ALDI.


----------



## gary.fischer (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo, bei Aldi Nord gibt es ab heute ein kleineres Gerät:

http://www.aldi-essen.de/aldi_angebot_mo_04_01_2010_48_255_3976_5.html

Der bei Aldi Süd angebotene ist das "alte" Modell!

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_16910.htm

Also ich würde das Aldi-Nord-Teil kaufen.


----------



## pavelle (4. Januar 2010)

Hart schrieb:


> Ich muss konkretisieren:
> 
> Bei solchen Produkten bedeutet billig eben nicht gleich automatisch auch günstig.....
> 
> ...



Woher willst du das wissen? Hast du es schon ausprobiert? warum taugt es nichts? bist du etwa Spitzensportler, der schon mit vielen anderen Geräten trainiert hat? Nichts für ungut, aber für ambitionierte Sportler ist es sicherlich ein attraktives Gerät für ein sehr guten P/L Verhältnis. 3 Jahre Garantie gibt es dazu. Denkst du eine Firme würde sowas anbieten, hätte das Gerät eine hohe Ausfallquote? Wohl nicht. Zudem hat es alle Sicherheitsrelevanten Zertifikate wie GS, TÜV und LGA
Naja für viele Menschen ist halt das Beste und Neuste gerade mal gut genug, hauptsache sie können ihren ganzen Sportler Helden nacheifern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gruener_Haken (4. Januar 2010)

pavelle schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen? Hast du es schon ausprobiert? warum taugt es nichts? bist du etwa Spitzensportler, der schon mit vielen anderen Geräten trainiert hat? Nichts für ungut, aber für ambitionierte Sportler ist es sicherlich ein attraktives Gerät für ein sehr guten P/L Verhältnis. 3 Jahre Garantie gibt es dazu. Denkst du eine Firme würde sowas anbieten, hätte das Gerät eine hohe Ausfallquote? Wohl nicht.


Deshalb verkauft der Real auch nur noch McKenzie Bikes, die halten nämlich am meisten aus und machen keinen Ärger mit Reklamationen.


----------



## pavelle (4. Januar 2010)

Gruener_Haken schrieb:


> Deshalb verkauft der Real auch nur noch McKenzie Bikes, die halten nämlich am meisten aus und machen keinen Ärger mit Reklamationen.



Aldi ist nicht Real


----------



## Gruener_Haken (4. Januar 2010)

Die Geschäftslogik unterscheidet sich also?


----------



## Andre1311 (4. Januar 2010)

Also.....

Ich habe mich heute dazu durchgerungen und mir das Ding zugelegt.
Nachdem ich es Teil für Teil in unserem Haus ins Dachgeschoss gewuchtet haben und das Teil zusammen gebaut habe, muß ich sagen der erste Eindruck ist echt nicht schlecht.
Der Aufbau ist echt kein Problem für jemanden, der nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hat.
Getestet habe ich Ihn nur wenige Minuten, da es schon recht spät war.
Das wird aber moregen nach dem Dienst folgen.
In den paar Minuten mußte ich festellen, das er sehr ruhig und leichtgängig ist.
Naja, was ich schon zugegeben muß auf der Arbeit haben wir im Fitnessraum einen für gut 4000 Euro und da ist schon ein Unterschied feststellbar, wäre ja schlimm wenn es nicht so wäre.
Wie schon gesagt, ich werde morgen mal länger daran zu gange sein und dann gerne nochmal berichten.

Grüße.....


----------



## gellerieb (6. Januar 2010)

Hy,

mich würde brennend Deine Meinung zu dem Gerät nach einem ausführlichen Test interessieren. Ich liebäugele nämlich auch noch mit dem Kauf, bin mir aber unsicher, ob ggf. meine Weisheit "billig gekauft = doppelt gekauft" auch hier gelten könnte.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Andre1311 (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen....

Also ich habe die ersten Stunden auf dem Gerät nun abgespult und muß sagen, bis jetzt gibt es absolut nichts zu beanstanden.
Wie schon mal gesagt, klar gibt es ein paar wenige Unterschiede zwischen einem Studiogerät und diesem, aber für uns zuhause um über die kalten Monate bissel was zusätzlich zu tun ist das Ding meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend.

Wenn Fragen sind, gerne fragen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre1311 (7. Januar 2010)

Eben war das Ding wieder zwei Stunden im Dauereinsatz und bis jetzt nichts zu beanstanden.....


----------



## gellerieb (7. Januar 2010)

@Andre1311

Habe gerade Dein Zwischenfazit gelesen, bin dann kurzentschlossen noch los und habe gerade noch eins erstanden. Morgen werde ich es aufbauen und dann mal sehen, ob es den kritischen Augen meiner Frau standhalten kann.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Andre1311 (7. Januar 2010)

@gellerieb

Wie schon gesagt, der Aufbau ist relativ easy....

Meine Süße hat sich daran auch schon zweimal ausgetobt und ist wie ich auch sehr zufrieden damit.


----------

